# modified irblast for skyhd recording + pin *update*



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

The sky channels change over seems to have finished, i have been through the irblast file and changed the config file for all the hd channels and movies channels.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Well, I'll say thank you !


----------



## wadadli (Feb 19, 2002)

I know many people believe that those of us who don't live in the UK shouldn't be receiving UK TV channels at all but I thought I'd see if I can get some help anyway. We have recently started to have problems receiving Channel 4. Since it has been moved to Astra 2D on a vertical transponder, we can't receive it after 7pm (the same as BBC2). We can still receive C4+1 but that is a bit restrictive and the TiVo sometimes gets confused about whether it should be selecting C4 or C4+1. However, there IS a receivable Channel 4 but it's not part of the Sky lineup and can only be received as an "other channel". I was wondering if the modified irblast can be modified (again) to send out "Services 6 Select" when you choose channel 104? I guess there may be other circumstances where being able to do this would be very helpful.
Many thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Why not use Kitschcamp's version here, assuming you are using a nornal Sky box, substitute CH4 for ITV in other channels. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402609.

Or if you can get one a SkyEye iTV does a similar job.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

Since this hack is for Sky HD, which I have now ordered due to 
a) My STB is getting worse and requires powered off a lot.
b) They are giving it for £75 plus £30 install, which sounds pretty good to me.

I was wondering, how do you guys work Tivo with this?

If you set the HD box to record a program, it does this on one tuner, but when tivo changes channel, this happens on the 'live' tuner, right? 

I currently use the "send PIN 0000" hack on my regular sky box to reord the movies, so I take it I use this hack above instead of this?

Any other info about SkyHD & tivo greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

wonderboy said:


> Since this hack is for Sky HD, which I have now ordered due to
> a) My STB is getting worse and requires powered off a lot.
> b) They are giving it for £75 plus £30 install, which sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> ...


It is the same hack, it jsut sends out a 'record' signal to the skyhd box instead of the 0000, for hd channels and for movie channels it does both.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> Why not use Kitschcamp's version here, assuming you are using a nornal Sky box, substitute CH4 for ITV in other channels. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402609.


I can post an update to that thread with the new channel numbers, no problems.



> Or if you can get one a SkyEye iTV does a similar job.


The guy that makes them can create a special version to map any channel, if you want. He did that for me in the past, but now there are too many channels and the numbering doesn't stay consistent.


----------



## BizzyMarks (May 21, 2006)

By any chance, can irblast be modified to work with any cable box's ir codes? I just found out about this and it looks like it could work wonders with the Time Warner/Bright House cluster .... upgrade ... they did on the Navigator software.

If you are not familiar, the software on these cable boxes were upgrade, and ever since, trying to record shows was hit or miss. The excuse given is that on the :00 and :30 of ever hour (how convenient) the boxes update their guide data and bog down their processors. During this time, the box might miss channel changes or other commands sent via IR. Other times, it accepts the commands, but just doesn't feel like changing to that channel.

Anyway, any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wadadli (Feb 19, 2002)

I've tried modifying the text in "Blast_SkyDigibox.itcl" to make it select "other channels" when you choose channel 104 but I can't get it to work. Log says that it's running but it still selects channel 104. I would guess there's something else I need to do. So please, kitschcamp, would you post an updated version.
Also my TiVo has suddenly started failing Daily Calls. I hope that I haven't screwed something else up by making changes.....


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Was it recording? It will only go to "other channels" if it's recording.


----------



## wadadli (Feb 19, 2002)

I didn't realise it only worked with recordings but I've checked those and it still doesn't work. I've fixed the failed calls by putting a "&" at the end of the suggs.tcl line.... Thanks for any help.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

OK I just got my HD installed, and set code 20017 SKY DIGITAL.

Tivo changes channel OK but there is no PIN being sent on Movie channels etc. What am I doing wrong? Previously it sent 0000 after every channel change, on normal sky digibox.

Thanks!


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

wonderboy said:


> OK I just got my HD installed, and set code 20017 SKY DIGITAL.
> 
> Tivo changes channel OK but there is no PIN being sent on Movie channels etc. What am I doing wrong? Previously it sent 0000 after every channel change, on normal sky digibox.
> 
> Thanks!


Is the record signal being sent???

There is a clock variable on the sending of the 0000, it is only sent to movie channels between certain hours.... I think this is now redundant as it should be sent all the time, now that sky show 18/15 films during the day.

It isnt a big loss though, because even if the pin isnt entered, skyhd still records the full stream.


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

Am I missing something? I can't get SkyHD to record a live program just by pressing the (R) button - I have to go via the menus.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

I'm very, very sorry to say I just turned off the Tivo and am now using just the Sky HD box in the living room. 

The HD quality is very, very good and I've found that I just don't need the Tivo so far (I was getting annoyed at it changing channel when I'm watching via the HD box.)

I am still running my other Tivo off freeview in the kitchen though. Come on Tivo, get a new box out!!

ps. I think you have to press the R button twice to get it to record... very strange, in fact the whole planner interface is totally cr*p but I don't have to say that around here - we're all used to Tivo's one!


----------

